# Custom dry carbon fiber flashlight



## rice rocket (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey all,



Haven't been here in a while. I'm thinking of coming up with a carbon fiber flashlight using Cree XM-Ls. I just really want one for myself, but it'd also be more cost effective to make more than one since carbon stuff requires molds for everything. I'm working with a small company to do the carbon work.



My thought was to made a form-fitting tri-lobal body to a 3x cell configuration. Body size would be just about the size of taping 3 x 18650s together. I'm also deciding whether it be 3 cell, 6 cell, or 9 cell.



Head would be aluminum for heat dissipation.



Im also torn between making a 3 x XM-L multi-mode, or just a single XM-L (multi-mode as well). With 3 XM-Ls, well need a heavier head for more heat dissipation for turbo mode.



I'll have a 3D model up soon, just figuring out some final specs.



Also, would you be interested in on-board charging? It should be pretty simple to integrate, and makes charging multiple cells much easier than dropping them in a charger 2 by 2 (or however big your charger is).


----------



## cw_mi (Mar 13, 2011)

This would be a very cool build. Carbon fiber is just awesome.. never seen it in a light though.


----------



## Jared (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm liking the idea. Carbon fiber is unique and my personal favorite.. What weave do you plan on finishing it with? Also the triangular design sounds very ergonomic. :twothumbs 

And about the 1 vs 3 emitter thing. Obviously 3 will give you immense amounts of floody light. But 1, with that size body and driving at 3A you're looking at 400m + of throw.


----------



## wolfsolite (Jan 14, 2012)

can you show the result???


----------



## irab88 (Feb 21, 2012)

subscribing. anxious to see the pics


----------

